# Howdy!



## delp300 (May 31, 2007)

My name is Mike and I live in Alexandria, Virginia, just across the Potomac from DC. I'm originally from Atlanta and I miss the southeast greatly.

I don't have a mantis yet but I plan on getting a Chinese Mantis or another good starter species. I've been hoping to find one in the woods near my house but so far I haven't had any luck. If anyone knows any tips on finding them in the woods let me know. Otherwise I'll probably buy one in the next week or so. Shipping just seems so expensive


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

Welcome. Chinese IMO are not a good starter species. I recommend an African Mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (May 31, 2007)

Welcome  i'm with rick on this one.


----------



## Ian (May 31, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## delp300 (May 31, 2007)

What makes the African Mantis a better starter species?

I see a Giant African Mantis and normal(?) African Mantis - is there a preferred one for beginners?


----------



## robo mantis (May 31, 2007)

African mantids are hardy, take food like maniacs, and they don't require tropical conditions.


----------



## mrblue (May 31, 2007)

from what ive heard and read, chinese mantids tend to die alot for no evident reason. african mantids do tend to be pretty hardy, stocky and strong.


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------

